# Windows noch nach Gentoo installieren?

## metar

heidi ho

und zwar hab ich imoment nur gentoo auf meinem laptop installiert und würde gerne noch windows nachinstallieren

soweit so gut... allerdings benötigt windows ja die ersten bereiche der festplatte und da liegt das problem

hab nämlich linux in diesem bereich und hab keine lust nochmal alles neu zu machen  :Wink: 

deshalb meine frage: ist es möglich die vorhandenen linux-partitionen einfach nach hinten zu verschieben ohne das was zubruch geht?

hier mal ein screen von gparted

----------

## Keepoer

kannst du du in dem restlichen freien Platz nicht eine erweiterte Partition mit Fat erstellen? Wenn ja, mach mal und boote mit der Windows-CD. Dann solltest du im Setup die Partition auswählen können (und eventuell neu mit NTFS formatieren). Hast du so ne komische Recovery-CD ist das natürlich Käse.

Denk auch daran, dass Windows einfach mal so den Bootsektor überschreibt. Also nach dem Setup wieder ne gentoo-CD rein, die Platten mounten, chrooten und den Bootsektor neu beschreiben...

----------

## sirro

ich wuerde sda3 und sda4 kurz (sichern und) loeschen, dann sda3 neu fuer windows anlegen und dann eine erweiterte Partition machen, die dann Partitionen fuer Swap und "dvdcap" bekommt.

Das muesste so gehen, du musst nur mal kurz auf dein swap verzichten.

 *Keepoer wrote:*   

> kannst du du in dem restlichen freien Platz nicht eine erweiterte Partition mit Fat erstellen?

 

Gehen die aktuellen Windows-Versionen in erweiterte?

Windows 9x wollte IIRC sogar nur auf die erste, die NT-Schiene AFAIK nur auf primaere. Wenn nicht waere es ja einfach  :Smile: 

----------

## Keepoer

AFAIK hatte ich XP mal auf einer erweiterten Partition - würde aber nicht drauf schwören. Und bevor er noch ewig rumformatiert ists doch n Versuch wert  :Wink: 

----------

## Gibheer

er muesste aber eine primaere partition loeschen um ueberhaupt eine erweiterte anlegen zu koennen. Es gehen naemlich nur 4 Partitionen die primaer-character haben

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *Gibheer wrote:*   

> er muesste aber eine primaere partition loeschen um ueberhaupt eine erweiterte anlegen zu koennen. Es gehen naemlich nur 4 Partitionen die primaer-character haben

 

Darum schreibt sirro ja auch:

 *Quote:*   

> ich wuerde sda3 und sda4 kurz (sichern und) loeschen

 

Also nochmals zum Mitschreiben metar:

1.) sda3 + sda4 löschen.

2.) neue sda3 von 8GB erstellen für Windows.

3.) neue erweiterte Partition (sda5) erstellen mit allem restlichen Platz.

4.) sda6 für swap einrichten (wieder so um die 1GB) + /etc/fstab entsprechend anpassen.

5.) sda7 für dein dvdcapture Device verwenden + /etc/fstab entsprechend anpassen.

6.) Fertig  :Smile: 

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## blice

Swap benötigt keine 1GB ! I.d.R reicht einmal der Ram des Systems, maximal 512Mb.

Ich habe 512mbRam, nutze davon im schnitt 234mb, ganz ganz selten mal wenn der zig aufgaben auf einmal erledigt, läuft der ram voll. Aber vom swap hab ich noch nicht mehr als 10-60mb gebraucht.

----------

## metar

hey

sda4 hatte ich vergessen zu erwähnen soll eh gelöscht werden da ich diese partition nur für testzwecke erstellt hatte...

aber wenn ich nun sda3 & sda4 lösche hab ich doch immernoch das problem das windows "hinter" meinem linux ist?!

hatte mir überlegt sda1/2/3 1zu1 so nach hinten zu verschieben das dann der ungenutzte platz im vorderen bereich für windows verwendet werden kann...

hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine  :Wink: 

wenn ja, klappt das?

gruß   :Cool: 

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *metar wrote:*   

> [...]aber wenn ich nun sda3 & sda4 lösche hab ich doch immernoch das problem das windows "hinter" meinem linux ist?!

 

Na und?

Hauptsache Windows ist in einer Primären Partition. Ob nun auf der ersten oder dritten ist doch wurscht.

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

